

IT CRM Web App. I would love some feedback - mwdmeyer

Hey All,<p>I wrote an IT CRM application and would love to get some feedback on it.<p>URL: http://support.dalegroup.net.au/demo/
Username: admin
Password: ocauadmin<p>More info: http://www.dalegroup.net/page/ipmanager/<p>It was written completely by myself, with the interface design done by someone else.<p>I'd like to make some money from it, but also want it to get used, so any suggestions would be awesome.<p>Free copies for anyone that leaves useful feedback (I suppose I should limit that, say 25 copies to start).
======
tzaman
I don't know about the underlying code, but the design is quite poor - I'm
having a hard time using the application since it's a bit messy.

And why should someone choose your app? I mean there a hundreds of (open-
source) CRM applications, that look better and have some distinct
functionality.

Now give it some thought, and fix your app ;)

~~~
mwdmeyer
Thanks for the feedback. Are you able to give me some more insight as to why
you think it is messy?

For example do you think that just the Admin side is messy or both?

Thanks for the feedback. Send me a comment through my website
<http://www.dalegroup.net/contact/> if you would like a copy.

Thanks again.

~~~
tzaman
The overall design lacks that "magic touch", for example if you go to support
tab, creating a new support ticket requires one to click 'view' icon? Not very
natural. Also there is no way to create a new invoice, and yet you are able to
see them in the system. Same goes for assets.

Also when you log in, there is a notification at the top, the icon inside just
doesn't fit - it's not aligned with the text and it has too much left margin
applied. This pretty much goes with all elements. I'd visit themeforest.net
and check some of the admin themes there, you'll notice that most of them
"feel" right, everything is exactly where it should be.

~~~
mwdmeyer
Thank you for the info, it is very helpful.

You cannot create invoices/assets from the client view, this is for clients
only. The invoices etc are added from the admin section.

